# Lists of weddings by year published?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm doing some research and was wondering if in Italy there are published official, publicly accessible, lists by year, and names, of marriages taken place?
Any ideas?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you mean a national list I highly doubt it.

Some of the older documents have been been put online but you would need to check the archives. I've seen 1908 and older.

Direzione generale per gli archivi - Archivi di Stato

Start with that


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

MikeItMo said:


> I'm doing some research and was wondering if in Italy there are published official, publicly accessible, lists by year, and names, of marriages taken place?
> Any ideas?


If you are looking for a specific record you will need to contact the local commune where that record would be held.

I assume that you want to search by the other criteria because you do not know the commune however?

Kenzo


----------

